# Getting pains from my scar after Laparoscopy, is this normal?



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey... Today my belly button has been really sore (all day) whenever i move round, the scar has heeled nicely but the pains i assume are coming from inside, is this normal? its been 4 weeks since lap


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm afraid I have no idea Leighsa - but I would get it checked out if you are worried about it. 
Just wanted to say hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I still get pains periodically I think its just scar tissue  I find rubbing it with a bit of oil helps a little.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

do you mean aromatherapy oils? and which oil?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

No just baby oil or you could try bio oil xx


----------

